# Solved: missing entry error



## Ben Clemons (Mar 2, 2008)

hi

im not sure if im posting in the correct thread but im after help with a problem. when i start up my laptop i get an error message c:\users\ben\appdata\local\temp\fmkngxun.dll missing entry:run. then after a few mins i will lose all the icons on the desktop and the start bar will disappear.

ive found a post on here where someone had a similar problem and have tried what they was told to do but it still happens.

any ideas?

Ben


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## Ben Clemons (Mar 2, 2008)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 13:32:23, on 04/03/2008
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16609)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\eDSloader.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\LaunchAp.exe
C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\HotkeyApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\OSDCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\WButton.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\Communications_Helper.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\OrbiCam10\OrbiCam.exe
C:\Acer\WR_PopUp\WarReg_PopUp.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\RxMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia Software Launcher\NSLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Corel\Corel PhotoDownloader\Corel Photo Downloader.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\PcSync2.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ENET\ENMTRAY.EXE
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\Playlist.exe
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\EPOWER\EPOWER_DMC.EXE
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ACER.EMPOWERING.FRAMEWORK.SUPERVISOR.EXE
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\ERAGENT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nokia\MPAPI\MPAPI3s.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieuser.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\LVComSX.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil9b.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://en.uk.acer.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://en.uk.acer.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://en.uk.acer.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://uk.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://uk.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - c:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.5\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: ShowBarObj Class - {83A2F9B1-01A2-4AA5-87D1-45B6B8505E96} - C:\Windows\system32\ActiveToolBand.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Acer eDataSecurity Management - {5CBE3B7C-1E47-477e-A7DD-396DB0476E29} - C:\Windows\system32\eDStoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eDataSecurity Loader] C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\eDSloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LaunchAp] "C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\LaunchAp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PowerKey] "C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\PowerKey.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] "C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\HotkeyApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LMgrOSD] "C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\OSDCtrl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Wbutton] "C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\Wbutton.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechCommunicationsManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\Communications_Helper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AcerOrbicamRibbon] "C:\Program Files\Acer\OrbiCam10\OrbiCam.exe" /hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WarReg_PopUp] C:\Acer\WR_PopUp\WarReg_PopUp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acer Tour Reminder] C:\Acer\AcerTour\Reminder.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioEngineUtility] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\System\EngUtil.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxAssistant] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\Upgrade\RoxAssist.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioAudioCentral] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\RxMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NSLauncher] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia Software Launcher\NSLauncher.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Corel\Corel PhotoDownloader\Corel Photo Downloader.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PcSync] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\PcSync2.exe /NoDialog
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cmds] rundll32.exe C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Temp\vtsrq.dll,c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [2aa81b5c] rundll32.exe "C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Temp\vcflxlhb.dll",b
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MS Juan] rundll32 "C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Temp\qhwdeyod.dll",run
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Empowering Technology Launcher.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0) - http://javadl-esd.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-6u3-windows-i586-jc.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: eNetHook.dll
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - Agere Systems - C:\Windows\system32\agrsmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ccEvtMgr - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: ccSetMgr - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: eDataSecurity Service - HiTRSUT - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\eDSService.exe
O23 - Service: eLock Service (eLockService) - Acer Inc. - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eLock\Service\eLockServ.exe
O23 - Service: eNet Service - Acer Inc. - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eNet\eNet Service.exe
O23 - Service: eRecovery Service (eRecoveryService) - Acer Inc. - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\eRecoveryService.exe
O23 - Service: eSettings Service (eSettingsService) - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eSettings\Service\capuserv.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LVSrvLauncher - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\SrvLnch\SrvLnch.exe
O23 - Service: MobilityService - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Mobility Center\MobilityService.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PSIService.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\PCSuite\Services\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: WisLMSvc - Wistron Corp. - C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\WisLMSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ePower Service (WMIService) - acer - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePowerSvc.exe

--
End of file - 12186 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cmds] rundll32.exe C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Temp\vtsrq.dll,c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [2aa81b5c] rundll32.exe "C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Temp\vcflxlhb.dll",b
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MS Juan] rundll32 "C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Temp\qhwdeyod.dll",run

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Please download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* from *Here* or *Here* 
Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes Anti-Malware*, then click Finish. 
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version. 
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform Quick Scan*, then click *Scan*. 
The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient. 
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results. 
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*. 
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note) 
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM. 
Copy the entire report and paste it in your next reply. 
Extra Note:

*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts, click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process, if asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately.*


----------



## Ben Clemons (Mar 2, 2008)

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.05
Database version: 451

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 28398
Time elapsed: 10 minute(s), 45 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 5
Registry Values Infected: 1
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\aldd (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\MS Juan (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\affri (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\affltid (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\rdfa (Trojan.Vundo) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\cmds (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please post your hijackthis log again.


----------



## Ben Clemons (Mar 2, 2008)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 04:40:20, on 06/03/2008
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16609)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\eDSloader.exe
C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\LaunchAp.exe
C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\HotkeyApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\OSDCtrl.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\WButton.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\Communications_Helper.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\OrbiCam10\OrbiCam.exe
C:\Acer\WR_PopUp\WarReg_PopUp.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\RxMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia Software Launcher\NSLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Corel\Corel PhotoDownloader\Corel Photo Downloader.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\Playlist.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\PcSync2.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ENET\ENMTRAY.EXE
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\EPOWER\EPOWER_DMC.EXE
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ACER.EMPOWERING.FRAMEWORK.SUPERVISOR.EXE
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\ERAGENT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\LVComSX.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieuser.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nokia\MPAPI\MPAPI3s.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://en.uk.acer.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://en.uk.acer.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://en.uk.acer.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://uk.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://uk.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - c:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.5\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: ShowBarObj Class - {83A2F9B1-01A2-4AA5-87D1-45B6B8505E96} - C:\Windows\system32\ActiveToolBand.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Acer eDataSecurity Management - {5CBE3B7C-1E47-477e-A7DD-396DB0476E29} - C:\Windows\system32\eDStoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eDataSecurity Loader] C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\eDSloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LaunchAp] "C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\LaunchAp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PowerKey] "C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\PowerKey.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] "C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\HotkeyApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LMgrOSD] "C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\OSDCtrl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Wbutton] "C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\Wbutton.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechCommunicationsManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\Communications_Helper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AcerOrbicamRibbon] "C:\Program Files\Acer\OrbiCam10\OrbiCam.exe" /hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WarReg_PopUp] C:\Acer\WR_PopUp\WarReg_PopUp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acer Tour Reminder] C:\Acer\AcerTour\Reminder.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioEngineUtility] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\System\EngUtil.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxAssistant] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\Upgrade\RoxAssist.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioAudioCentral] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\RxMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NSLauncher] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia Software Launcher\NSLauncher.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Corel\Corel PhotoDownloader\Corel Photo Downloader.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PcSync] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\PcSync2.exe /NoDialog
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cmds] rundll32.exe C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Temp\vtsrq.dll,c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MS Juan] rundll32 "C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Temp\mgjngkor.dll",run
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [2aa81b5c] rundll32.exe "C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Temp\tcenjhgv.dll",b
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BM299b28c0] Rundll32.exe "C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Temp\oeluhwhp.dll",s
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Empowering Technology Launcher.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0) - http://javadl-esd.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-6u3-windows-i586-jc.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: eNetHook.dll
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - Agere Systems - C:\Windows\system32\agrsmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ccEvtMgr - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: ccSetMgr - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: eDataSecurity Service - HiTRSUT - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\eDSService.exe
O23 - Service: eLock Service (eLockService) - Acer Inc. - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eLock\Service\eLockServ.exe
O23 - Service: eNet Service - Acer Inc. - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eNet\eNet Service.exe
O23 - Service: eRecovery Service (eRecoveryService) - Acer Inc. - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\eRecoveryService.exe
O23 - Service: eSettings Service (eSettingsService) - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eSettings\Service\capuserv.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LVSrvLauncher - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\SrvLnch\SrvLnch.exe
O23 - Service: MobilityService - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Mobility Center\MobilityService.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PSIService.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\PCSuite\Services\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: WisLMSvc - Wistron Corp. - C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\WisLMSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ePower Service (WMIService) - acer - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePowerSvc.exe

--
End of file - 12094 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Your *Java* is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. Please follow these steps to remove older version of *Java* components and upgrade the application. *This is NOT supported for use in 9x or ME and probably will not install in those systems*

*Upgrading Java*: 

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 update 5*.
Scroll down to where it says "*The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications*".
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Check the box that says: "*Accept License Agreement*".
The page will refresh.
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop.
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove programs and remove all older versions of Java!*
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cmds] rundll32.exe C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Temp\vtsrq.dll,c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MS Juan] rundll32 "C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Temp\mgjngkor.dll",run
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [2aa81b5c] rundll32.exe "C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Temp\tcenjhgv.dll",b
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BM299b28c0] Rundll32.exe "C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Temp\oeluhwhp.dll",s

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Post a new log after you have restarted and let me know if you have any problems.


----------



## Ben Clemons (Mar 2, 2008)

ive downloaded that but the laptop wont let me open the control panel. i click on the control panel from the start bar and it flashes up and then closes again. it does this for any folder that i try and open.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Download *SDFix* and save it to your Desktop.


*Very Important!* Temporarily *disable* your *anti-virus*, *script blocking* and any *anti-malware* real-time protection _*before*_ performing a scan. They can interfere with ComboFix and remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results"_.
Click on *this link* to see a list of programs that should be disabled. The list is not all inclusive. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask.
*Remember to re-enable the protection again afterwards before connecting to the Internet.*

Double click *SDFix.exe* and choose *Install* to extract it to its own folder on the Desktop. Please then reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer 
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually; 
Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu with options should appear; 
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press "Enter". 
Choose your usual account. 

 Open the c:\SDFix folder and double click *RunThis.cmd* to start the script. 
 Type *Y* to begin the script. 
 It will remove the Trojan Services then make some repairs to the registry and prompt you to press any key to Reboot. 
 Press any Key and it will restart the PC. 
 Your system will take longer that normal to restart as the fixtool will be running and removing files. 
 When the desktop loads the Fixtool will complete the removal and display *Finished*, then press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons. 
 Finally open the SDFix folder on your desktop and copy and paste the contents of the results file *Report.txt* back onto the forum with a new HijackThis log


----------



## Ben Clemons (Mar 2, 2008)

ive got norton 360 and im unsure on how to disable it


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm not sure either. Just proceed with the SDFix in safe mode.


----------



## Ben Clemons (Mar 2, 2008)

ive just tried to run runthis.cmd in safe mode and all that happens is a blakc box flashes up then goes.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Click here* to download *Dr.Web CureIt* and save it to your desktop.

Doubleclick the *drweb-cureit.exe* file and Allow to run the express scan
This will scan the files currently running in memory and when something is found, click the yes button when it asks you if you want to cure it. This is only a short scan.
Once the short scan has finished, mark the drives that you want to scan.
Select all drives. A red dot shows which drives have been chosen.
Click the *green arrow* at the right, and the scan will start.
Click 'Yes to all' if it asks if you want to cure/move the file.
When the scan has finished, look if you can click next icon next to the files found:








If so, click it and then click the next icon right below and select *Move incurable* as you'll see in next image:








This will move it to the %userprofile%\DoctorWeb\quarantaine-folder if it can't be cured. (this in case if we need samples)
After selecting, in the Dr.Web CureIt menu on top, click *file* and choose *save report list*
Save the report to your desktop. The report will be called *DrWeb.csv*
Close Dr.Web Cureit.
*Reboot* your computer!! Because it could be possible that files in use will be moved/deleted during reboot.
After reboot, post the contents of the log from Dr.Web you saved previously in your next reply along with a new Hijack This log.


----------



## Ben Clemons (Mar 2, 2008)

sorry but ur going to hate me. the link wont work!


----------



## Ben Clemons (Mar 2, 2008)

right, ive downloaded it from download.com

bear with me to do the above


----------



## Ben Clemons (Mar 2, 2008)

that will not work now as it says my liscence key has expired! any other idea?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Try this: ftp://ftp.drweb.com/pub/drweb/cureit/drweb-cureit.exe


----------



## Ben Clemons (Mar 2, 2008)

ok i shall do. by the way...thanks alot for your paitents!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

No problem. :up:


----------



## Ben Clemons (Mar 2, 2008)

i have done the above although this time when i started up my laptop it came up with 2 missing entry errors.

hijack this log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 16:04:39, on 06/03/2008
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16609)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\eDSloader.exe
C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\LaunchAp.exe
C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\HotkeyApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\OSDCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\WButton.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\Communications_Helper.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\OrbiCam10\OrbiCam.exe
C:\Acer\WR_PopUp\WarReg_PopUp.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\RxMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia Software Launcher\NSLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Corel\Corel PhotoDownloader\Corel Photo Downloader.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\Playlist.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\PcSync2.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ENET\ENMTRAY.EXE
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\EPOWER\EPOWER_DMC.EXE
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ACER.EMPOWERING.FRAMEWORK.SUPERVISOR.EXE
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\ERAGENT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nokia\MPAPI\MPAPI3s.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\LVComSX.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://en.uk.acer.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://en.uk.acer.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://en.uk.acer.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://uk.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://uk.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - c:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.5\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: ShowBarObj Class - {83A2F9B1-01A2-4AA5-87D1-45B6B8505E96} - C:\Windows\system32\ActiveToolBand.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Acer eDataSecurity Management - {5CBE3B7C-1E47-477e-A7DD-396DB0476E29} - C:\Windows\system32\eDStoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eDataSecurity Loader] C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\eDSloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LaunchAp] "C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\LaunchAp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PowerKey] "C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\PowerKey.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] "C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\HotkeyApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LMgrOSD] "C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\OSDCtrl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Wbutton] "C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\Wbutton.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechCommunicationsManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\Communications_Helper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AcerOrbicamRibbon] "C:\Program Files\Acer\OrbiCam10\OrbiCam.exe" /hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WarReg_PopUp] C:\Acer\WR_PopUp\WarReg_PopUp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acer Tour Reminder] C:\Acer\AcerTour\Reminder.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioEngineUtility] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\System\EngUtil.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxAssistant] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\Upgrade\RoxAssist.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioAudioCentral] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\RxMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NSLauncher] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia Software Launcher\NSLauncher.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Corel\Corel PhotoDownloader\Corel Photo Downloader.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cmds] rundll32.exe C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Temp\vtsrq.dll,c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MS Juan] rundll32 "C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Temp\mgjngkor.dll",run
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [2aa81b5c] rundll32.exe "C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Temp\tcenjhgv.dll",b
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PcSync] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\PcSync2.exe /NoDialog
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BM299b28c0] Rundll32.exe "C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Temp\oeluhwhp.dll",s
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Empowering Technology Launcher.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0) - http://javadl-esd.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-6u3-windows-i586-jc.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: eNetHook.dll
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - Agere Systems - C:\Windows\system32\agrsmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ccEvtMgr - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: ccSetMgr - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: eDataSecurity Service - HiTRSUT - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\eDSService.exe
O23 - Service: eLock Service (eLockService) - Acer Inc. - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eLock\Service\eLockServ.exe
O23 - Service: eNet Service - Acer Inc. - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eNet\eNet Service.exe
O23 - Service: eRecovery Service (eRecoveryService) - Acer Inc. - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\eRecoveryService.exe
O23 - Service: eSettings Service (eSettingsService) - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eSettings\Service\capuserv.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LVSrvLauncher - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\SrvLnch\SrvLnch.exe
O23 - Service: MobilityService - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Mobility Center\MobilityService.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PSIService.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\PCSuite\Services\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: WisLMSvc - Wistron Corp. - C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\WisLMSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ePower Service (WMIService) - acer - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePowerSvc.exe

--
End of file - 11826 bytes

dr web log:

vtsrq.dll;c:\users\ben\appdata\local\temp;Trojan.Virtumod.274;Will be cured after reboot.;
vtsrq.dll;C:\Documents and Settings\Ben\AppData\Local\Application Data\Temp;Trojan.Virtumod.274;Will be cured after reboot.;
vtsrq.dll;C:\Documents and Settings\Ben\AppData\Local\Temp;Trojan.Virtumod.274;Will be cured after reboot.;
Process.exe;C:\Documents and Settings\Ben\Desktop\SDFix\apps;Tool.Prockill;;
vtsrq.dll;C:\Documents and Settings\Ben\Local Settings\Temp;Trojan.Virtumod.274;Will be cured after reboot.;
Process.exe;C:\SDFix\apps;Tool.Prockill;;
vtsrq.dll;C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Temp;Trojan.Virtumod.274;Will be cured after reboot.;
Process.exe;C:\Users\Ben\Desktop\SDFix\apps;Tool.Prockill;;
vtsrq.dll;C:\Users\Ben\Local Settings\Temp;Trojan.Virtumod.274;Will be cured after reboot.;


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

To run HJT do a right click and run as... administrator.

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cmds] rundll32.exe C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Temp\vtsrq.dll,c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MS Juan] rundll32 "C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Temp\mgjngkor.dll",run
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [2aa81b5c] rundll32.exe "C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Temp\tcenjhgv.dll",b
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BM299b28c0] Rundll32.exe "C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Local\Temp\oeluhwhp.dll",s

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*


----------



## Ben Clemons (Mar 2, 2008)

hey! that seems to have done the trick! brilliant!!! thanks alot! i shall defiently be making a donation! can you recommed a good anti virus programme? im beginning to lose faith in norton.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

So the entries are gone from HJT?

I can't really say Norton does a bad job. All of the Anti-virus and Anti-malware vendors are having a tough time right now. Too bad the writers of such destructive software don't work for the Anti-virus and Anti-malware vendors instead of trying to botch your machine! They would make a good, honest living!


----------



## Ben Clemons (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah and it seems to be running smoothly again! ill let you know if i encounter any more problems. what was wrong in the first place?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Signs of "Vundo". 

Users need to be cautious on the internet these days. One wrong turn can create a bad situation!


I'm happy things are working well for you now.


Surf safe!


----------

